# The Best Acoustic For The Money



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are looking for a great acoustic at a very decent price, then I don't think you can do better than this Martin DX!. I have played many acoustics over the years and have to say this is one of the best sounding I have found. I tried one about a year ago and then a friend brought his guitar over and when I heard it, I thought "Man what a great sounding acoustic". Then I looked at it and it was the Martin DX1 and I understood why it sounded so good. Has anyone else tried one of these in 6 or 12 string? Any thoughts?

*DX1RAE*


The DX1RAE acoustic-electric guitar features a D-14 platform and a Dreadnought body design that produces a full, sustaining sound. The East Indian rosewood-grained laminate (HPL) back and sides give it a rich look, paired with a solid Sitka spruce top. The DX1RAE features Fishman electronics and a non-cutaway style body. The result: a great-sounding, great-playing guitar that is environmentally friendly and priced within reach of every aspiring guitarist.

Price: Approx. $850.00 CDN.

- See more at: https://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/x-series/dx1rae/#sthash.xdAzhrGx.dpuf


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> - See more at: https://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/x-series/dx1rae/#sthash.xdAzhrGx.dpuf


Which model is this...it is not a dreadnought body size/shape.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

greco said:


> Which model is this...it is not a dreadnought body size/shape.


That's the https://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/x-series/000x1ae/

Nice looking lineup.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

greco said:


> Which model is this...it is not a dreadnought body size/shape.


It's the 000 version.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> That's the https://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/x-series/000x1ae/
> 
> Nice looking lineup.





bw66 said:


> It's the 000 version.


Thanks


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Ya, I tried this guitar and I really was surprised about this guitar. I was torn between a Larrivee L-03, that also surprised me as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blue_dog said:


> Ya, I tried this guitar and I really was surprised about this guitar. I was torn between a Larrivee L-03, that also surprised me as well.


Did the Larrivee sound similar or different? I have not tried one of these but I see L & M sell them. Maybe I can test one out next time I am there. I see the Larrivee is almost twice the price.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

if a guitar sounds and feels great to the buyer, then to him/ her its a great guitar, if you can live with the price point.... you can live with the git, cheers


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Talking about value for money. I went to L&M to get my granddaughter an acoustic. I tried a Martin LX mini and a Taylor GS mini then one of the sales guys came over and asked me it I wanted to try this Simon and Patrick Parlour guitar which he said is the same guitar as the Art and Lutherie Ami. I tried it and it was much better sounding than the Martin and the Taylor . Walked out of there with the Simon and Patric. I'm not sure if I just lucked out on a good guitar but that guitar sounds really good.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't need gas right now...sounds like a great deal


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Did the Larrivee sound similar or different? I have not tried one of these but I see L & M sell them. Maybe I can test one out next time I am there. I see the Larrivee is almost twice the price.


Yes the Larrivee sound completely different, it seems that L&M has increased their prices. I bought mine for half the price at about two years ago.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

In my recent guitar search I tried probably 60% of the guitars at Long and McQaude. Hands down the best value for the money I came across was the Yamaha FG700S

Before looking at the price tag I assumed it would be in the $650 range.

$239!
https://www.long-mcquade.com/10360/Guitars/Acoustic/Yamaha/FG700S_-_Spruce_Top_with_Gloss.htm


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Chito said:


> Talking about value for money. I went to L&M to get my granddaughter an acoustic. I tried a Martin LX mini and a Taylor GS mini then one of the sales guys came over and asked me it I wanted to try this Simon and Patrick Parlour guitar which he said is the same guitar as the Art and Lutherie Ami. I tried it and it was much better sounding than the Martin and the Taylor . Walked out of there with the Simon and Patric. I'm not sure if I just lucked out on a good guitar but that guitar sounds really good.[/QUOTE



I too was looking at Taylor mini but came across this yamaha APXT2, a 3/4 size acoustic, even has a pickup in it. Plays really nice. Tuners are not the greatest. Not bad for 249$ It would be a very nice guitar for a young person starting to learn. I bought it. Sometimes I have to be out of town and this guitar is perfect for that


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got to be a cutaway for me.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have several guitars.

Each was purchased for a different price.

How do I answer the question "What is the best one, for the money?"

How can anyone possibly answer the question "What is the best *anything*, for the money?" without knowing what the target dollar amount is?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ronmac said:


> I have several guitars.
> 
> Each was purchased for a different price.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I would have written; 

I have several guitars.

Each was purchased for a different reason.

If I asked myself "What is the best one, for the money?", I would say that answer would be "The cheapest one that stood out of the crowd with the best sound, build quality, comfort and options I could afford."

The target dollar is the one in my pocket. Without it, there's no point asking myself the question


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Interesting. I would have written;
> 
> 
> If I asked myself "What is the best one, for the money?", I would say that answer would be *"The cheapest one that stood out of the crowd with the best sound, build quality, comfort and options I could afford."*
> ...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Exactly...why would you?

I suppose it my pocket was overflowing with riches where a thousand bucks becomes equivalent of a working mans 10 dollar bill, I would probably have a different opinion, though I would hope not. 

As a working man, I don't see the sense in spending double on something that's only just a bit better. With the cost-of-living, cost of retirement, shrinking wages… I can't afford to be stupid with my money


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I can't afford to be stupid with my money


It is very wise not to be stupid


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are a lot of decent to very good acoustics for cheap--they may not have the resale value more expensive guitars have--and they may not sound quie as good--btu they will be more than sufficient and even better than that.

For my money--if I were to get an acoustic, I'd look at the Godin brands first.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here I thought that the thread would be about a Godin guitar. You're slipping Steadmund.

I have a Seagull CW Folk GT that I'm pretty happy with.
New it was @ $700 and change with the Tric case.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I looked at a lot of guitars to find back up for my D18 and HD35. Got this Sigma DR28V for 650 new no case and stuck a K&K in it. I was prepared to pay more but this was a good find.

http://www.sigma-guitars.com/index.php?id=380


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> There are a lot of decent to very good acoustics for cheap--they may not have the resale value more expensive guitars have--and they may not sound quie as good--btu they will be more than sufficient and even better than that.
> 
> For my money--if I were to get an acoustic, I'd look at the Godin brands first.


There is no doubt the Godin brands are good guitars and the higher end ones are very good guitars. I used to feel similar to what you expressed in the above post but after playing this Martin, I have changed my mind.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

blue_dog said:


> Yes the Larrivee sound completely different, it seems that L&M has increased their prices. I bought mine for half the price at about two years ago.


Prices have gone up due to the poor dollar. I don't know the criteria per product (Ex. the DD-500 I just rented went up $30 which was under 10%).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Epiphone Dove is a killer acoustic for the money too


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

another vote for the Sigma brand.
I got me one of these and its realy growing on me. Play it a lot.
G.
http://www.sigma-guitars.com/index.php?id=306



Wardo said:


> I looked at a lot of guitars to find back up for my D18 and HD35. Got this Sigma DR28V for 650 new no case and stuck a K&K in it. I was prepared to pay more but this was a good find.
> 
> http://www.sigma-guitars.com/index.php?id=380


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> There is no doubt the Godin brands are good guitars and the higher end ones are very good guitars. I used to feel similar to what you expressed in the above post but after playing this Martin, I have changed my mind.


Based on one example? 

I agree that Martin makes some great instruments at more or less the same price point, but I wouldn't make a blanket statement about it based on less than a thorough comparison. 

Best acoustic for the money depends on one's own definition of best, based on their own requirements, hands, and ears, and qualified by their wallet.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

My cheapest acoustic guitar is a Crafter GLXE 3000sk. When I bought it in 2007 this model was Crafter's flagship acoustic/electric (L.R. Baggs Element) but has since been eclipsed by the GLXE 4000 and 6000 models. That said, the 3000 has a solid Englemann Spruce top and Indonesian Rosewood (EIR grown on plantations in Java) with flamed maple binding and a sound that compares with many guitars at 3 and 4 times the price point. To say I'm a satisfied customer would be a gross understatement.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Here are two more views of the same guitar.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

That is a beauty!

Lucky guy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> There is no doubt the Godin brands are good guitars and the higher end ones are very good guitars. I used to feel similar to what you expressed in the above post but after playing this Martin, I have changed my mind.


Well, you are allowed to do that.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

If you can find a used Japanese made Alvarez-Yairi, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at the sound and playability. I purchased a A-Y DY62C in 1988 and a CY-140 in 1994 and I still have them. In the meanwhile, I've had about 200 guitars (really!) come and go including high end Martins and Guilds.


----------

